# Réception wifi sur powerbook g4



## super-paul0 (25 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
La réception wifi sur mon pb g4 est mauvaise. J'ai pourtant un pc dans la même pièce qui lui reçoit parfaitement le signal de ma freebox. Quelqu'un connait-il un moyen d'améliorer ça ?
Merci


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Septembre 2010)

Le pb est une vielle machine ...


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Septembre 2010)

super-paul0 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La réception wifi sur mon pb g4 est mauvaise. J'ai pourtant un pc dans la même pièce qui lui reçoit parfaitement le signal de ma freebox. Quelqu'un connait-il un moyen d'améliorer ça ?
> Merci



bonjour,
c est un powerbook avec une carte airport type B ou G?
Car cela peux être l explication

Avec B la connection est franchement moins rapide


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2010)

Dans ce cas utiliser une carte G, voire N en PCMCIA


----------

